# Blood Angels vs Chaos undived



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well im going to have match next week and i was hoping for some tips against Chaos undiveded I know for a fact he keeps all his squads in rhinos except for his terminator chaos lord with bliss giver and his possesed squad. its running in the fifteen hundred range


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just charge straight at him and watch your flanks?

Isn't that the generic game-winning tactics all BA players use?


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Just charge straight at him and watch your flanks?
> 
> Isn't that the generic game-winning tactics all BA players use?


well first of all charging headlong into ap3 bolter fire is not effective tactic and the only time that worked for me was with a 20 man death company


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

You never said anything about him fielding Thousand sons.

The Lord in a termi retinue will be a huge points sink. Probably taking up around 400 points total no? If so, that means theres not really much else on the board.

Take an assault squad with some powerfists and storm shields, keep them well back. This unit will attack his termis when they arrive.

With the rest, focus on getting alot of numbers on the board, and try and hem him into a corner. Grant he has rhinos, so make sure he is on teh back foot from the first turn.

Baal Predators with AC/HBs are good at this. Take two and race them down a flank together on turn one. Control his deployment with them, use the rest of your army to fix him in a pincer shape.

Deliberately leave a big gaping hole in your army for his terminators to DS into, leaving him thinking he can turn the tide. Assault with the jump assault squad waiting for them, fix them in place, stopping them doing anything major. Thus wasting his blissgiver, as he is only hitting 1 wound models.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

the problem though is that the blissgiver is also a power weapon and makes his initative 6 so even if i get red thirst he is still going to cut me up before i can hit him


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well you're a Space Marine! We're up to our knees in Invulnerables nad armour values, BA especially so! Dreadnoughts, Death Company volume of attacks, Thunder Hammers and Power Fists (Make the most of the fact you're the ONLY army in 40k that has a plastic Thunder Hammer) and ID him into submission, take ablative wounds in the squad for the Daemon Weapon. 10 Rapid-Firing Marines (All boltguns) will take down at least one Termy a turn theoretically, that's without accounting for Plasmas and all that glory. Sanguinor can mince up a Chaos Lord, as can Mephiston (If half of what I've heard is true about him).

Not trying to be offensive (Ok, the link might be a _little_ offensive...) but tell people he problem before asking for help. I say 'I need help fighting Orks'. You come along and say 'To deal with Orks, you need blasts and mulit-shot weaponry for the hordes of boyz, and heavier weapons for the Trukks and Battlewagons'. Perfectly acceptable answer. I then say 'But that's no good, they're all bikes led by Wazdakka.' How would you feel? Like you've wasted your time. So *explain the problem* before asking for a solution.

I don't usually rant but that's one of 'em.

Midnight


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

go for flamestorm cannons on the baal preditors because they wound on 2s and ignore the armour that they rely on so much. a vindicator would be usefull against the termies as it just leaves them with their 5+ invuls and insta kills the lord however it would have been usefull to know what you are facing


----------

